# royal not feeding



## sperry (Mar 10, 2008)

*M y royal is 21 mouths old and as only eaten twice in fourteen week weighs 600g do i need to start to worry about him?*


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

My royal hasn't eaten for nearly six weeks now, he is 27 months old and weighs 660g. I am starting to worry abit now. He is my first Royal and I'm not sure but think it is mating season and effects the males feeding. Hope yours eats soon, and mine too!


----------



## sperry (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi sorry your having the same problem as me it's my first snake too. But from what i'm hearing about males can go of there food this time of year. As long as he not losing too much weight he should be ok, mine not lost any yet but will keep you posted........lol


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

Mine ate last night 18.03.08 @ 11pm. Hooray. Any success with yours yet?


----------



## sperry (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi yes mine ate the sunday just gone, so lets hope both own royals keep it up.


----------



## mezzo (Jul 7, 2008)

when i first got my royal he did not eat for five weeks ,but eats every week now,do you have plenty of hides he mite be stressed


----------

